# mh bulb making noise when hung verticaly?



## babysas (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a plantmax mh conversion bulb....i wanted to use it in my vert grow...

but when i tried it...the bulb made noise and it flickered a bit....is that ok? 

when i look @ the bulb with shade 5 glasses the arc is moving around...

whats going on......

i love this site.....


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 7, 2012)

i have the same bulb i thought they were universal position either vert or horiz but i will have to check the box which i cant get to google that same bulb and see if it says universal

do u have the 360 watt one thats what i got


----------



## babysas (Feb 7, 2012)

i have the box right here it says nothing about what way the bulb is to hang...

i have googled it and it says "Universal burning position" 

is this ok then? i really dislike using hps in veg....


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 7, 2012)

babysas said:


> i have the box right here it says nothing about what way the bulb is to hang...
> 
> i have googled it and it says "Universal burning position"
> 
> is this ok then? i really dislike using hps in veg....


haha i was going to google for u but got to high 
if it says universal then should be good but if it is not burning like it does horiz then i would suggest just and only using it in that position


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 7, 2012)

babysas said:


> i have the box right here it says nothing about what way the bulb is to hang...
> 
> i have googled it and it says "Universal burning position"
> 
> is this ok then? i really dislike using hps in veg....


i heard that seems like the hps really makes then stretch lol


----------



## babysas (Feb 7, 2012)

so i checked it out...i think i know why this is going on..the under light fan blows the blub around a bit...that makes the arc kind of wobble around the the inner tube...the "wobble" looks like a flicker when you look at a wall...
I'm going to run it for a few hours when I'm awake and not medicated...


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 7, 2012)

babysas said:


> so i checked it out...i think i know why this is going on..the under light fan blows the blub around a bit...that makes the arc kind of wobble around the the inner tube...the "wobble" looks like a flicker when you look at a wall...
> I'm going to run it for a few hours when I'm awake and not medicated...


can u move the fan


----------



## babysas (Feb 7, 2012)

it's an "inviso-cooltube"...it blows the bulb heat up to a exhaust fan...


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 7, 2012)

babysas said:


> it's an "inviso-cooltube"...it blows the bulb heat up to a exhaust fan...


oh i got one of those but never tried it vert 
heard some have a socket just for one position not a multi position socket


----------



## babysas (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah...its not a real cool tube...just a hanging bulb with a fan under it and a exhaust fan over it..it seems lots of people run them here...

i tried the bulb again...and it's flickering pretty hard...turned it horizontal and the flickering stops....
i checked around and it says the bulb is fine to mount in any way...
i got the bulb at a shop in the boondocks...could it be like a older version,that is horizontal burn only?
i don't think it's the socket,as the hps runs fine...
i would love to ask the makers of the bulb "plantmax" but i can't find them online....



so these expensive bulbs like hortilux ....are they worth the money?
oh and lumtek ballasts run both hps and mh ..i don't really need a convert bulb right?

the more i learn,the less i know...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2012)

It sounds to me like a faulty bulb, which happens from time to time. It could have been knocked around a bit during transport, making it not burn properly.


----------

